# IUI - help



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hiya

i am starting IUI soon, but need to start taking tablets to make me come on, the only thing is the past few days i have not been well at all and wanted to wait but have been sort of spotting is this normal

getting a bit worried

Tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Tracey

Have you done a pregnancy test lately?  It may be that your having early pregnancy symptoms, I would advise you to take one before you start the tablets.  Or alternately it could be signs of AF starting.  Have you spoken to your consultant or GP for some advise. 

What type of treatment are you having

Good luck
Claire


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

claire1 said:


> Welcome Tracey
> 
> Have you done a pregnancy test lately? It may be that your having early pregnancy symptoms, I would advise you to take one before you start the tablets. Or alternately it could be signs of AF starting. Have you spoken to your consultant or GP for some advise.
> 
> ...


hi Claire

what it AF (if you dont mind me asking)

Tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Tracy

It's your period.
There's a list of abbreviations on here if that would help you, it took me a while to get to grips with them all.  We're all here to help and support you.

Claire


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

claire1 said:


> Hi Tracy
> 
> It's your period.
> There's a list of abbreviations on here if that would help you, it took me a while to get to grips with them all. We're all here to help and support you.
> ...


where do i find the abbreviations

tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI Tracey
If you go to the home page, and look on the lefthand side of the screen there is a link that says words and meanings (I think) and it lists most of the abbreviations.
Hope that helps 
Claire


----------

